# Black Friday VI deals list anywhere?



## Zardoz (Nov 22, 2014)

Has anyone started a list of Black Friday/Cyber Monday VI sales for 2014? We're getting close and there are a number of things I'd love to pick up if I can find a deal.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 22, 2014)

There's one at KVR already up - http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=425407 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 3&amp;t=425407) .

Funnily enough, it's made me realise that I can't think of very much at all I really want that I haven't already got. Most of the stuff I REALLY want hasn't actually been made... I'm looking at you (again) Spectrasonics...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm with you there Guy. Struggling to find something I might want in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales... except for maybe a couple of UAD things.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been watching for The Unfinished to go on sale.

Oh how coincidental - look who just posted above me... :o


----------



## milesito (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Guy for posting.

Does anyone have a perspective on the east west deal buy 1 get 1 free? I don't recall specifically but that doesn't seem that good. Looking to get 2-3 libraries only


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 22, 2014)

Patchpool is doing an interactive vote for what should be on sale through a kvr thread at http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=412246

Melda production is going to have 50% bundles on Black Friday.

Fxpansion Bfd Eco is currently $29 at select locations.

I'm with others in this thread that I don't really need or want much right now. I'm looking forward to hearing more about impact soundworks reforged .


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 22, 2014)

Maybe Spitfire will do a sale? They didn't used to ever do them, but I remember at this year's Music Messe, they did a 20% off. 

Hoping also for one from Flux Ircam.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 22, 2014)

Eric George @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I've been watching for The Unfinished to go on sale.
> 
> Oh how coincidental - look who just posted above me... :o


Ah, sorry. No plans for a sale now or at Christmas.

Might be giving away a couple of free things next month though...


----------



## Zardoz (Nov 22, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I'm with you there Guy. Struggling to find something I might want in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales... except for maybe a couple of UAD things.



Thanks for this - looks like none of the big boys are doing any sales yet. Bummer. :cry:


----------



## blougui (Nov 22, 2014)

Just bought 2 big libs this year - Mural 1 and Dm-307.
so I might find some interest in any BF sales as I have a couple of libs in mind. One more thing : next year VAT will be applicable wether one buy oneline on a foreign/oversea online store ; so we will have to add 19% to every purchase. So it's an incentive to go forward grabing whatever lib one's on the fence to buy. Lib or softsynth or plugin, of course


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 22, 2014)

The one thing on the list that stood out to me was Cinematic String 2 at a further price reduction, to $319. For those who haven't filled out their string palette, it's a wonderfully warm sounding string collection, reasonably agile, limited articulations but the world's simplest, highly intuitive GUI. It's a great bargain at that price.

I'm hoping the new price reduction signals Cinematic String 3! Alex has been vewy, vewy quiet.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 22, 2014)

Zardoz @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Thanks for this - looks like none of the big boys are doing any sales yet. Bummer. :cry:



FWIW I did see Soundiron saying they will be doing a Black Friday sale this week. I don't think Spitfire have ever done a BF sale to date. NI usually do something (won't be Komplete 10 though, I suspect). Cinematic Strings is reduced.


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 22, 2014)

Would also like to see Orchestral Tools products going on sale...


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 22, 2014)

We usually do a pretty nice discount for Orange Friday weekend (Nov 28th to Dec 1st)


----------



## Vovique (Nov 22, 2014)

For the last few years, I usually bought one product from each of these respected manufacturers on Thanksgiving/Xmas sales (they all traditionally do them): Cinesamples, 8Dio, Soundiron, Sonokinetic, NI, and East West. But since I stretched for Komplete Ultimate last summer, and having bought all the East West products I ever wanted, it's the first four companies who will see my money this holiday season :lol:. But there might a change of plan in favor of Cinematic Strings 2... Or Project Sam.. And I also hope to see Spitfire and Orchestral Tools join the festivities some day so I end up spending much more than planned in a sweet pain)


----------



## blougui (Nov 22, 2014)

Just for the pleasure of the conversation :
Spitfire have said at multiple times they don't go "sales" because they pay a bold share of royalties to the musicians involved in their libs. The one they did at the Messe came as a surprise - too bad it wasn't the right timing for my wallet. And now than they offer bundle prices, I'ld be surprisingly delighted to see any lowered price on their now genrerous catalog of candy. 

NI had a "synth" sale - 40 € each - last year, if I remember well.


- Erik


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 22, 2014)

Kirk Hunter had a huge sale last Thanksgiving, as did NI and SoundIron


----------



## edhamilton (Nov 22, 2014)

If Spitfire did a sale on their complete bundle ..... my credit card info might get put into their website


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 22, 2014)

We will have a sale and in addition to that new bundles for our StormChoir range.

Black Friday will be a nice opportunity for people to add some of our products to their arsenal, before we're going to release some updates in the near future.

Just thought it might be a good idea to post that here, just in case we miss sending out a newsletter, because everyone at team Strezov Sampling is busy as hell atm.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2014)

MrCambiata @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Would also like to see Orchestral Tools products going on sale...



+1


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 22, 2014)

Next week, we will be launching a sound design bundle sale - our Juggernaut AND Celestia libraries...

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... nd-design/

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/el ... ing-tools/

... for a total of $149 (50% off), plus bonus material included from our upcoming ReForged: Cinematic Metallic Sound Design collection. Owning Juggernaut or Celestia also entitles you to a crossgrade on ReForged so it will be a pretty incredible deal


----------



## Mystic (Nov 22, 2014)

gregjazz @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> We usually do a pretty nice discount for Orange Friday weekend (Nov 28th to Dec 1st)



Preorder deal for the new harp, maybe?


----------



## Guffy (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a slightly off-topic question regarding 8Dio and the V8P invitations. 

If you were to purchase 8Dio libraries during a sale, that would normally add up to 2000 $ at regular price, would you still be eligible for a V8P invitation?

I'm guessing no, but thought it was worth asking


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 22, 2014)

Fugdup @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I have a slightly off-topic question regarding 8Dio and the V8P invitations.
> 
> If you were to purchase 8Dio libraries during a sale, that would normally add up to 2000 $ at regular price, would you still be eligible for a V8P invitation?
> 
> I'm guessing no, but thought it was worth asking



Just a guess, but I'd bet if you were to make those purchases, the celestial voices would sing a hallelujah chorus and you'd be invited into the fold. :wink:


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd imagine one would be waiting quite a while for Spitfire to do a black friday sale. First of all, Black Friday is a decidedly american thing. While other countries do frequently have a tradition of sales around the holidays in general, the fact that black friday is a post-thanksgiving event and thanksgiving is an american holiday, I'd imagine that it's less on the radar for european and british companies. 

Also, Spitfire have said many times that they won't put an individual item on sale once it goes to full price so you always know that the intro prices will be the cheapest they'll be and you don't have to worry about an item you just spent a lot of money on ever being available for less. Their new bundles are a different beast as you have to buy several items at once.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 22, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> I'd imagine one would be waiting quite a while for Spitfire to do a black friday sale. First of all, Black Friday is a decidedly american thing. While other countries do frequently have a tradition of sales around the holidays in general, the fact that black friday is a post-thanksgiving event and thanksgiving is an american holiday, I'd imagine that it's less on the radar for european and british companies.
> 
> Also, Spitfire have said many times that they won't put an individual item on sale once it goes to full price so you always know that the intro prices will be the cheapest they'll be and you don't have to worry about an item you just spent a lot of money on ever being available for less. Their new bundles are a different beast as you have to buy several items at once.



I really never worry about samples being less that I paid for them. Since most of them can't be re-sold, they have no value except for my use, and I either get value from them or I don't.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 23, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Also, Spitfire have said many times that they won't put an individual item on sale once it goes to full price so you always know that the intro prices will be the cheapest they'll be and you don't have to worry about an item you just spent a lot of money on ever being available for less. Their new bundles are a different beast as you have to buy several items at once.


Well they did it during the Music Messe, but maybe that was just one of those once in a century historically unprecedented events like the total eclipse of the universe. :shock: 

There are already about 4 different prices for a product: intro, regular, bundled, Music Messe, :idea: the royalties take all that into account. Just about all developers pay royalties on at least some products, and also manage (somehow) to do sales.

They didn't used to do sales, but that was back when they were just 2 composers with only a couple commercial products.

If they do anything, might be something like custom bundles...


----------



## gbar (Nov 23, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> prodigalson @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd imagine one would be waiting quite a while for Spitfire to do a black friday sale. First of all, Black Friday is a decidedly american thing. While other countries do frequently have a tradition of sales around the holidays in general, the fact that black friday is a post-thanksgiving event and thanksgiving is an american holiday, I'd imagine that it's less on the radar for european and british companies.



Boxing Day Sale?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 23, 2014)

We will be having a few things as we're boosting up our audio plug-ins section including Melda. Plus we already have a number of things already on sale right now: 

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Whats-New-and-On-Sale/Whats-On-Sale.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... -Sale.aspx)


----------



## williemyers (Nov 23, 2014)

Eric George @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I've been watching for The Unfinished to go on sale.


here ya go!
http://www.sampleism.com/theunfinished?mc_cid=b0b4280d16&mc_eid=063cfe7b3c (http://www.sampleism.com/theunfinished? ... 063cfe7b3c)


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 23, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> I'd imagine one would be waiting quite a while for Spitfire to do a black friday sale. First of all, Black Friday is a decidedly american thing. While other countries do frequently have a tradition of sales around the holidays in general, the fact that black friday is a post-thanksgiving event and thanksgiving is an american holiday, *I'd imagine that it's less on the radar for european and british companies.
> *



It's quite the opposite. Most of my purchases come from European developers on Black Friday.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,

I'm tempted to buy *8dio's Agitato Series Grandiose Bundle* o/~ o/~ o/~ 

http://8dio.com/instrument-category/orchestral/#instrument/agitato-string-bundle/

Anyone thinking the same ? 

Given the discount 8dio deal. These Strings sound quite unique, and very expressive. Not sure if there are any other strings libraries that sound like them. 


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 23, 2014)

williemyers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Eric George @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching for The Unfinished to go on sale.
> ...



Be aware that the Zebra libraries are not all the Dark Editions on Sampleism. There is a difference between Dark Edition and the standard releases of Continuum , Serenity and Elysium. I , myself , want to get the Zebra bundle at some point ( including the dark editions) but need to get The Dark Zebra first.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2014)

> Most of my purchases come from European developers on Black Friday.



Excellent! could you provide some examples? I'm struggling to find any sales that are specifically black friday sales from european or british developers.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2014)

there is plenty examples from 2013 usually those sales mostly get announced on a day before, during or its a cyber monday sale.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 23, 2014)

All I know is that I don't want to miss the bestservice sale this year again.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 23, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> > Most of my purchases come from European developers on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! could you provide some examples? I'm struggling to find any sales that are specifically black friday sales from european or british developers.



Melda Productions
D-16 Group

There are also vendors who sell loop libraries.

Best place to check is KVR.

While not a Black Friday sale, IK is doing a group buy. 124 left to 3 free software which will probably happen by Friday.

Many vendors skip Black Friday and have a month long sale.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 23, 2014)

Here is the thread from last year's Black Friday sales...

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ack+friday


----------



## clonewar (Nov 23, 2014)

prodigalson @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> > Most of my purchases come from European developers on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! could you provide some examples? I'm struggling to find any sales that are specifically black friday sales from european or british developers.



From a few posts up in this thread:



StrezovSampling @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> We will have a sale and in addition to that new bundles for our StormChoir range.
> 
> Black Friday will be a nice opportunity for people to add some of our products to their arsenal, before we're going to release some updates in the near future.
> 
> Just thought it might be a good idea to post that here, just in case we miss sending out a newsletter, because everyone at team Strezov Sampling is busy as hell atm.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2014)

does anyone have a hint on whether Cinesamples might be doing a sale? I think they did one last year if I remember correctly. I've been holding out for CineStrings.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 23, 2014)

I found this to be helpful last year...with direct links.

http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/

-J


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2014)

So - Cinesamples hasn't announced yet whether they will have a Black Friday sale?


prodigalson @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> does anyone have a hint on whether Cinesamples might be doing a sale? I think they did one last year if I remember correctly. I've been holding out for CineStrings.


 ah now, prodigal.....don't be so *ANXIOUS*!! after all, "this method of marketing is hardly new for them (and many other companies). It obviously has been working for them...". And remember, Prodigal, "Noone is forcing you to play guessing games with them. This attitude of "don't tease me, I want to know everything RIGHT NOW!!" is very childish." :wink:


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 24, 2014)

williemyers @ Mon 24 Nov said:


> So - Cinesamples hasn't announced yet whether they will have a Black Friday sale?
> 
> 
> prodigalson @ Mon Nov 24 said:
> ...



They said last year on Black Friday that the next biggest sale than the one on that day would be in 365 days, I seem to recall.


----------



## drumman (Nov 24, 2014)

jneebz @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> I found this to be helpful last year...with direct links.
> 
> http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/
> 
> -J


Agreed. I check this all year long. They keep up on a lot of sales


----------



## Biome_Digital (Nov 24, 2014)

We are having a sale. An example is 7 sample packs for £19.95.
http://www.BiomeDigital.com


----------



## amordechai (Nov 24, 2014)

from Eastwest's Facebook page:



> Black Friday Week • Deal of the Day!
> Save another $100 on CCC3 Gold and CCC3 PRO!
> World Excluding Europe:
> http://www.soundsonline.com/CCC3-Gold
> ...


----------



## Mystic (Nov 24, 2014)

amordechai @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> from Eastwest's Facebook page:


I might have picked it up if they would have brought back the offer for people who bought previous CCC-Pros but I have no need for 7 more libraries from them when there is really only 1 I need to get.


----------



## jiten (Nov 24, 2014)

Mystic @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> amordechai @ Mon Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > from Eastwest's Facebook page:
> ...



Just got an email from EW about this, except the email said you can take $100 off *any* purchase over $200. So out of curiosity I tried applying the discount coupon to the buy-one-get-one-free offer and it works!

So I guess you can knock $100 off and get another library free (note: I didn't actually make a purchase yet, but was able to successfully do all this in my cart).


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 24, 2014)

> ah now, prodigal.....don't be so *ANXIOUS*!! after all, "this method of marketing is hardly new for them (and many other companies). It obviously has been working for them...". And remember, Prodigal, "Noone is forcing you to play guessing games with them. This attitude of "don't tease me, I want to know everything RIGHT NOW!!" is very childish." Wink



Haha. Very funny Willie. If I had less of a sense of humor I might feel antagonized by pasting my own comments completely out of context from a 2-week old unrelated thread. 

How silly of me but I'm sure you're not attempting to compare your comments ("Perhaps some half-wit advertising-type (no doubt wearing a pork-pie hat) has convinced them that they should first create a "buzz" about this phantom product - - that it will be "cool" to have all of us potential customers stumbling all over each other, trying to guess what they're up to... like your mother taught you (or should have), nobody likes a "tease"!") to me simply asking if anyone had heard of a cinesamples sale! haha! 

Of course you're not, what a wonderful sense of humor you have! :D


----------



## macteacher (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I cant get this discount or 2 for 1 deal to show up at all.... what am i doing wrong?

"Just got an email from EW about this, except the email said you can take $100 off *any* purchase over $200. So out of curiosity I tried applying the discount coupon to the buy-one-get-one-free offer and it works! "


----------



## Vovique (Nov 24, 2014)

Simply adding two products to cart won't work, you have to do it from the special BOGOF page with drop down options, and then applying BLACKFRIDAY coupon when checking out. I tried Woodwinds Silver + Choirs Gold - minus coupon = 112 euro. Insane!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 24, 2014)

jiten @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Just got an email from EW about this, except the email said you can take $100 off *any* purchase over $200. So out of curiosity I tried applying the discount coupon to the buy-one-get-one-free offer and it works!
> 
> So I guess you can knock $100 off and get another library free (note: I didn't actually make a purchase yet, but was able to successfully do all this in my cart).


I actually got that email and instantly bought HOP. I'm kinda irritated though because I'm waiting for it to show up on my iLok account after using their Activation application. It's been a few hours now and it's still not showing up. :\


----------



## PJMorgan (Nov 25, 2014)

Vovique @ 25th November 2014 said:


> Simply adding two products to cart won't work, you have to do it from the special BOGOF page with drop down options, and then applying BLACKFRIDAY coupon when checking out. I tried Woodwinds Silver + Choirs Gold - minus coupon = 112 euro. Insane!



I was thinking of going for this combo too. Can anyone one tell me how well Choirs Gold runs in Logic 10.0.7?


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 25, 2014)

muziksculp @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm tempted to buy *8dio's Agitato Series Grandiose Bundle* o/~ o/~ o/~
> 
> ...



I have the bundle and I may be Biased since its the only string library I have, but I gottta say im quite impressed with the library, it offers real expresive strings , with some tinkering you can even do some runs! 
the demos cover the ensemble mostly, but the divisi also sound awesome.
highly recommended :mrgreen:


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 25, 2014)

Mystic @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> jiten @ Mon Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from EW about this, except the email said you can take $100 off *any* purchase over $200. So out of curiosity I tried applying the discount coupon to the buy-one-get-one-free offer and it works!
> ...



I'm betting they won't honor both discounts. Check if your sale has been refunded.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 25, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> I'm betting they won't honor both discounts. Check if your sale has been refunded.



Actually the email does clearly say "Save $100 on any order over $200 (excluding shipping/tax),* including items already discounted*". So biggest discounts yet for EWQL.

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but a free (and brand new) mystery Waves plugin on Friday for those who send their email addresses - http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday/2 ... pre-signup


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting they won't honor both discounts. Check if your sale has been refunded.
> ...



I'm waiting for someone who has purchased, authorized, up and running before I believe it.


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2014)

Mystic @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> jiten @ Mon Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from EW about this, except the email said you can take $100 off *any* purchase over $200. So out of curiosity I tried applying the discount coupon to the buy-one-get-one-free offer and it works!
> ...



Synchronize your iLok. The wizard deposits the licenses directly on the iLok connected to the computer you authorized on but they often don't show up until you sync it with the iLok manager app.


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> ...



It wasn't the BOGO deal, but I just purchased the Hollywood Orchestra bundle with the discount - it had a "sale" price of $1495 with an MSRP of $2995 (or something like that) listed. Just verified the licenses are on my iLok, waiting for the HDD to be delivered with the samples.


----------



## tmm (Nov 25, 2014)

Would it have been cheaper to do a double-BOGO with 2 pairs of HO instruments, and add the $100 discount on top?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 25, 2014)

from Sonic Couture:

UP TO 50% OFF ALL PRODUCTS

From Tuesday 25th November to Saturday 30th December you can get any of these great deals on ANY Soniccouture products:

1 PRODUCT = 33% OFF

2 PRODUCTS = 40% OFF

3+ PRODUCTS = 50% OFF

NO CODE REQUIRED - simply add to cart, and discounts will be applied automatically at checkout.

Sale ends midnight PST, 30.11.2014


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 25, 2014)

Was that East/West get 100$ off 200$ or more email your own specific code, or is it the general "blackfriday"?

I am also interested in knowing if you can buy 2 and get 2 free. I don't see anywhere in the rules and form that say this is only good for a one time purchase.


----------



## tmm (Nov 25, 2014)

The BOGOF page has multiple slots (3 pairs, IIRC), so yes, you can definitely do it more than once.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 25, 2014)

Biome_Digital @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> We are having a sale. An example is 7 sample packs for £19.95.
> http://www.BiomeDigital.com



Is this already in function or only on Friday?


----------



## musophrenic (Nov 25, 2014)

prodigalson @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> does anyone have a hint on whether Cinesamples might be doing a sale? I think they did one last year if I remember correctly. I've been holding out for CineStrings.



You're in luck, Cinesamples just launched their Black Friday sale - up to 40% off.
http://cinesamples.com/products


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2014)

tmm @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Would it have been cheaper to do a double-BOGO with 2 pairs of HO instruments, and add the $100 discount on top?



No - HOP wasn't in the BOGO items. The prices for the 4 Hollywood sets in the Orchestra product (at the current "introductory special") are about as low as in CCC3Pro except you don't have to buy 3 more libraries you don't want/need.

And buying the Hollywood stuff on BOGO from Soundsonline.com sucks because they charge you the full MSRP of $799 rather than the current sale price of $599. You can buy from a retailer @ 599 and do the BOGO by mailing in the forms for the free stuff, but it is $20 shipping per item and you can't use the black friday discount.

I tried every possible combo.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Nov 25, 2014)

gregjazz @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> We usually do a pretty nice discount for Orange Friday weekend (Nov 28th to Dec 1st)



Woot! Mesawinds here I come :3


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 25, 2014)

The Impact Soundworks sale is live 

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/bundles/juggernaut-celestia-sound-design-bundle/ (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/bu ... gn-bundle/)

Get our Juggernaut + Celestia instruments for $149 (50% off list!!!), plus a crossgrade coupon for our upcoming ReForged library, and bonus preview content.

If you already own Juggernaut OR Celestia, email us for a 50% discount on the other.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 26, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 2014-11-25 said:


> Actually the email does clearly say "Save $100 on any order over $200 (excluding shipping/tax),* including items already discounted*". So biggest discounts yet for EWQL.


This is crazy...:


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 26, 2014)

I had that too - it needs "EU" at the end for it to work if I remember rightly...

so it is BLACKFRIDAYEU


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 26, 2014)

From the 28th through Dec 1 we have Melda plugins at 25% discounts plus lots of other specials.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 26, 2014)

HardyP @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Guy Rowland @ 2014-11-25 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the email does clearly say "Save $100 on any order over $200 (excluding shipping/tax),* including items already discounted*". So biggest discounts yet for EWQL.
> ...



Yeah, I take it back, that's a lousy deal. Spend 10 million euros on samples and only get a hundred bucks off?


----------



## HardyP (Nov 26, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 2014-11-26 said:


> Yeah, I take it back, that's a lousy deal. Spend 10 million euros on samples and only get a hundred bucks off?


BUT: at least it works!!!


----------



## handz (Nov 26, 2014)

HardyP @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Guy Rowland @ 2014-11-26 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I take it back, that's a lousy deal. Spend 10 million euros on samples and only get a hundred bucks off?
> ...



haha, great. 

Its really a bit lame sale.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 26, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> ...



Someone from the Cakewalk forum claimed this worked and they have their products. I'm remain a doubting Thomas.

For $149 I can finish my HP Silver with the woodwinds and get the Choir gold. How is the Choir as a freebie?


----------



## cug (Nov 26, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 2014-11-22 said:


> There's one at KVR already up - http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=425407 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 3&amp;t=425407) .
> .



Handheld Sound is having 40% off sale now on MAD drums and FlyingHand Percussion until December 2. 

http://handheldsound.com/

I use both of these. Very playable, lots of round robins, well thought out products and excellent sound. I got MAD initially for the detailed sampled hi-hat, which I have not found anywhere else. But the whole kit is great.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 26, 2014)

http://drumdrops.com/ 30% off.

I like their stuff. I usually buy the All Samples Pack. 

All Samples Packs comes with these formats

Sampler Patches:

Kontakt v5.2.0
Battery v3.2.3
EXS24 vLogic 9
EXS24 vLogic X - MV Pack Only
Ableton Drum Rack v9.0.5
Reason v7.0.1 Combinator Refill containing NN-XT sampler & FX
Renoise v3.0.0 (courtesy of Jon Halford)
TX16Wx (free sampler) v2.4.0 (courtesy of Suleiman Ali)- MV Pack Only

Drum Machine Patches:

Maschine v1.8.0
Geist v1.0.0.7
Studio One's Impact v2.5.1 Soundset
iDrum v1.73.625
Reason v7.0.1 Redrum Refill

Maps Include:

Addictive Drums
BFD
Drumit Five
General MIDI
iMAP
Superior Drummer
Slate Digital SSD4
Yamaha DTX-900
V-Drums


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> kitekrazy @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> ...


I bought HOP to finish off my HW series and it's now licensed on my ilok just fine. Final price was $399.


----------



## khollister (Nov 26, 2014)

Robert Larsson @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Symphonic Choirs platinum costs 295 € if you buy it as a single product, but when you go to the "BOGO" page, it's suddenly 395 €? Weird.



I exchanged email with a sales guy from EW about that. The individual libraries that are marked down (e.g. HS for $599 instead of $799) are considered sale prices and EW said they don't stack those with the BOGO deal.

However, you can purchase the lib at the sale price from a retailer (like Sweetwater here in the states) for $599 and claim the BOGO via mail in rebate form with a $20 shipping fee since the value of the purchased item is based on the MSRP not the purchase price.

But you can't get the black friday deal that way.


----------



## khollister (Nov 27, 2014)

UAD sale is up - very steep discounts almost across the board on plugins.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 27, 2014)

Pianoteq Black Friday weekend promotion

As from now until December 1st, we offer our most advanced version Pianoteq Pro with a generous discount:

30% discount on Pianoteq Pro
30% discount on Standard-to-Pro upgrade
30% discount on Stage-to-Pro upgrade 

https://www.pianoteq.com/buy 

--------------------------------------

Embertone Winds Sale

http://tinyurl.com/l2pxj3w


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 27, 2014)

I clearly finally have too much stuff. I'm not even twitching at anything. It's a very unsettling feeling.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I clearly finally have too much stuff. I'm not even twitching at anything. It's a very unsettling feeling.



I don't believe GAS can be cured, probably will come back when the deals are starting to end.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I clearly finally have too much stuff. *I'm not even twitching at anything. It's a very unsettling feeling.*
> 
> You have my admiration.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 27, 2014)

StormDrum 3 is $200 today...at that price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 27, 2014)

tokatila @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I don't believe GAS can be cured, probably will come back when the deals are starting to end.



Exactly. I'll go into an irrational blind panic at 10pm on Monday, most likely.

Actually what helps is when you start mostly desiring what doesn't even exist. What I really want is a hardware VI synth controller based round an ipad with loads of tactile controls, a mind-blowing Stylus RMX replacement from Spectrasonics and...well... anything else from Spectrasonics really. If they made a toaster I'd buy it.

Actually I would, our one is rubbish.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 27, 2014)

Hollow Sun 20% Off


Keeping the flame burning... with a Black Friday/Thanksgiving sale!

Hello, newsletter members!

Without a lot of fanfare, and without much ado (since I'm unfortunately not a man of walls of text that Steve was), I would like to keep the Hollow Sun flame burning, and the memory of Stephen Howell alive by doing this Black Friday/Thanksgiving sale for everyone out there!

Just use the code BF20OFF in the cart system of Hollow Sun website, and it will apply a generous 20% discount on the contents of your whole cart. There is no limit to what it can be applied, so the more products you add to the cart, the more you save

All the best from Angela, Alice, and my humble self for Thanksgiving, even if you're not from USA!

Cheers,

~Mario Krušelj (a.k.a. EvilDragon)

-------------------------------------------

Native Instruments 50% Off sale
http://tinyurl.com/md6lfqv

-------------------------------------------

Goldbaby
Black Friday sale!

20% off everything in the Goldbaby store.
Sale ends midnight Friday 28th November 2014.

Use this coupon: BLACKFRIDAY20

http://www.goldbaby.co.nz/index.html 

-----------------------------------------

Killer Deals over at Universal Audio 30-50% off.

I'm going to live in the woods for a few days now lol

-----------------------------------------


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2014)

anyone found sales on sample pc's?


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2014)

Save 70% on our new bundles!

Dear Taleweaver-Friends,

it's Black Friday so this is a chance for all the early birds to catch the 70% off deals on our new packages we arranged for you. If you buy all of them for 70,- you save 160,-!!

For further infos about our libraries please visit our website to watch videos and listen to demos:

http://www.taleweaver-orchestra.de/shop/

Best Regards,
Dan Oliver Finke - Taleweaver Orchestra


----------



## macteacher (Nov 27, 2014)

anyone see any wind controller deals?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 28, 2014)

Kush UBK Plugins $99
http://www.thehouseofkush.com/#!kush-dsp-webstore/c11kg


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 28, 2014)

*Art Vista Black Friday Sale 50% OFF*
Last Sale Day: Dec 3.

At checkout: add discount code and update cart. If several products, update cart and then add next discount code.

*GrooveMaster Bundle* 
Code: gmbundle
Sale price: $99

*Tony Newton's Old School Bass*
Code: oldschool
Sale price: $49

*Tony Newton's Double Neck Bass*
Code: doubleneck
Sale price: $49

*Tony Newton's Bright Funky Bass*
Code: brightfunky
Sale price: $49

*Cool Vibes*
Code: coolvibes
Sale price: $49

*Art Vista Black Friday Sale 50% OFF*


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Peter Siedlaczek Complete Orchestral Collection is $131 at Best Service.


----------



## Audio Genetics Lab (Nov 28, 2014)

We're having a sale as well! These were already outrageously low-priced, but we just had to get in on the fun. Giant slamming percussion, world flute effects, and a charming and/or haunting music box. Be sure to pick up our freebies while you're there, including an April Fools "Epic" library, a vintage Magnus Chord Organ, and our tongue drum. Enjoy!

*Jailcell Slammer: Impact and Hits from Alcatraz Prison*
Regularly: [strike]$15.00[/strike]
Sale Price: $5.00 (66% off)

*Music Box*
Regularly: [strike]$4.00[/strike]
Sale Price: $2.00 (50% off)

*Native Flute: World Flute FX and Mutations*
Regularly: [strike]$15.00[/strike]
Sale Price: $5.00 (66% off)

http://audiogeneticslab.com/

[flash width=450 height=225 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F215890&secret_url=false[/flash] 

-Zem


----------



## JC_ (Nov 28, 2014)

My Bazille soundset is 30% off for the weekend. Now is the time to grab it if you haven't already.

http://www.kvraudio.com/news/futurespea ... ec-1-28093


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Peter Siedlaczek Complete Orchestral Collection is $131 at Best Service.



is this any good? i think i get it confused with kirk hunter or miroslav. the price is very low. which in my consumer mind spells out cheap and therefor dont want to keep getting samples for my litmited ram pc. o/~

i got it. it stinks. still a great price!. some usefull stuff. for the price i cant complain really.


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 28, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> StormDrum 3 is $200 today...at that price, I couldn't resist.



WHAT?!? :shock: 

I think I'm splurging on that. :D


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure it's still active! EW is doing a daily deal thing where they take an extra hundred off, and yesterday's was SD3—today it's Ghostwriter. Try the code though, it might still be active.

I finally got SD3 downloaded and installed...playing through the patches now...


----------



## tmm (Nov 28, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> I finally got SD3 downloaded and installed...playing through the patches now...



Most (if not all) SD3 patches by default have both a close and room mic loaded. Make sure you try out all the instruments with just the close mics. IMHO, that's where SD3 really shines. The close mic tones are insanely good.


----------



## Blackster (Nov 28, 2014)

If you missed it: http://www.audiowiesel.com/

We have got a special "All-In"-Bundle sale. Also, if you already own any product of ours you can get a complete-my-bundle-deal at the lowest price ever! :D


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> kitekrazy @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Siedlaczek Complete Orchestral Collection is $131 at Best Service.
> ...



Quite the opposite. Search the forum for discussions on this library.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> I'm not sure it's still active! EW is doing a daily deal thing where they take an extra hundred off, and yesterday's was SD3—today it's Ghostwriter. Try the code though, it might still be active.
> 
> I finally got SD3 downloaded and installed...playing through the patches now...



After my purchase, they sent me a $100 (over $200) of coupon that expires Dec. 31.


----------



## Jake Johnson (Nov 28, 2014)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> *Art Vista Black Friday Sale 50% OFF*
> Last Sale Day: Dec 3.
> 
> At checkout: add discount code and update cart. If several products, update cart and then add next discount code.
> ...



The Malmsjo is not part of the sale? Awww...


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't see any Sample Modeling Sales anywhere?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 28, 2014)

We now have Best Service libs at 30% OFF thru Monday including Tari's.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Sample-Libs-and-Audio-Plug-ins/Sample-Libraries-%28Virtual-Instruments%29/Best-Service.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... rvice.aspx)

XSample Chamber firesale excluded.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2014)

Some other odds and ends about the net: 

Synapse Audio Dune 2 $119

Reveal Sound Spire $132

Unfiltered Audio G8 Gate plugin $24.99

Unfiltered Audio Sandman Delay $14.99

Sound Radix Drum Leveler $99 for existing customers 

Acon Digital products 25% off 

Soundtoys Native Effects bundle $379

Fxpansion Electronic Production Bundle 66% off (includes Bloom , Etch , Maul , Dcam Synth Squad , Tremor , Geist)

Psp Audioware N20 $69


----------



## Vovique (Nov 29, 2014)

Audio Genetics Lab @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> We're having a sale as well! These were already outrageously low-priced, but we just had to get in on the fun. Giant slamming percussion, world flute effects, and a charming and/or haunting music box. Be sure to pick up our freebies while you're there, including an April Fools "Epic" library, a vintage Magnus Chord Organ, and our tongue drum. Enjoy!



I grabbed the flute, and honestly would pay double the full $15 price, such a rare find it is. Thank you, and please do more ethnic instruments of similar quality!


----------



## jaywave (Nov 29, 2014)

14:30 29th November!!


StormDrum 3 still at ridiculosly low price!!
I was really looking at HZ perc but how do users compare SD3 to HZ?

J


----------



## blougui (Nov 29, 2014)

jaywave @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> 14:30 29th November!!
> 
> StormDrum 3 still at ridiculosly low price!!
> I was really looking at HZ perc but how do users compare SD3 to HZ?
> ...



There you are 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... hlight=sd3

Erik


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 29, 2014)

jaywave, thanks for the heads up, I thought I had missed out on this - but just grabbed SD3


----------



## jaywave (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Erik. That's made it clear for me 
Although I am buying a few Spitfire bundles this weekend I think I will get SD3 for just £120. Does seem to be great for various styles. Although I love HZs music, my work does cover a wide range of styles.

J


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 29, 2014)

Just grabbed Embertone Chapman Trumpet. Beautiful sound.


----------



## jaywave (Nov 29, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> jaywave, thanks for the heads up, I thought I had missed out on this - but just grabbed SD3



No probs Simon.

I would've liked to have also seen Orchestral Tools and Audiobro do something this weekend...but they have been very quiet!!

J


----------



## rgarber (Nov 29, 2014)

Pettinhouse.com is having a decent sale (50%) off. Jumped on 2 Direct Guitar and Acoustic guitar for $69 each. Very timely, needed a gee-tar that wouldn't go Kyoto on me. - Rich


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 29, 2014)

tmm @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Marius Masalar @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got SD3 downloaded and installed...playing through the patches now...
> ...


Gotta agree with you here—the recordings are just _superb_. Man. I've been toying with the mic positions and trying to find my favourite setup.

Only thing that's bugging me so far is the seemingly inconsistent levels. I think it's just a matter of adjusting velocity curves to account for the additional dynamic layers, which I'm more than happy to do considering the quiet end of the dynamic spectrum is where a lot of these instruments have the most character.


----------



## blougui (Nov 29, 2014)

prodigalson @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> > Most of my purchases come from European developers on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! could you provide some examples? I'm struggling to find any sales that are specifically black friday sales from european or british developers.



Spitfire, Strezov, Audiority, Hollow Sun (not sure), Acoustic Samples, Virharmonic, Native Instruments to name but a few

- Erik


----------



## blougui (Nov 29, 2014)

jaywave @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> Thanks Erik. That's made it clear for me
> Although I am buying a few Spitfire bundles this weekend I think I will get SD3 for just £120. Does seem to be great for various styles. Although I love HZs music, my work does cover a wide range of styles.
> 
> J


You're welcome.
-Erik


----------



## blougui (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I'm afraid I won't treat myself with anything at all, as bad news arose, moneywise. Been waiting for this day for quite a while but in the end, well, no new marvels in the tool box - and I still have a lot to cover. May be something small in price but I was hoping to grab one of the big boyz. Next year it'll be VAT everywhere so I guess I can call it quits. T'was reaaaally tempting this year with Spitfire and 8Dio as supa-stars...


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 30, 2014)

Kirk Hunter has a 50% off most products sale.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 1, 2014)

*Art Vista Back Beat Bass*
code: backbeat
Sale price: $49

Sale ends december 3.
http://www.artvista.net


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 1, 2014)

Nothing from Sample Logic. That surprised me.


----------



## JBZeon (Dec 1, 2014)

Plugin Alliance launch "Alliance X-MAS Calendar"..a deal every day.


----------

